# How do I square up a large piece?



## Tinker

From my understanding, I should fold the selvages to meet, then fold the bottom of this up to the top, and I should have a straight line, and 4 thicknesses of cloth. It worked perfect on my 5 1 yard pieces. However, I have a piece that is 2-1/2 yards, and my selvage is now way off. This is not cheap fabric--it is a nice quilting fabric from JoAnns, but when I put my selvages together even, there is a big pucker in the fabric, and no way can I fold it again. I have Googled this, but all I can find assumes you 2 selvages meet.

What can I do to straighten this out?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## AngieM2

If you can see the warp of the straight of grain, then can you grab one side, then lower on the other side and pull it to straighten it. The go down and do again? 

Maybe someone else will have a better idea.


----------



## farmwoman59

The selvages may meet at the top but that doesn't necessarily mean they meet on the sides? Say if you've got your fabric laying on the table folded over with the selvage edges together, but there's a "bubble" in your fabric and it's not laying nice and neat. Pick up the top layer and shift it either to the right or left side to make it lay flat. This may make your side edges uneven but they can be squared up with your rotary cutter and mat. I've had some high end fabrics do like what you're describing. And with a large piece like that it's a challenge to get it evened up.

I hope what I've described helps (and that I've understand exactly what you're asking)


----------



## FairviewFarm

Farmwoman59 describes very well how I square up all pieces of fabric. You need to get the fabric to form a relaxed U or V shape without wrinkles which indicates the cross-wise grain is lined up.


----------



## steff bugielski

Remember fabric will shift on the roll. Sometimes these fabrics are made in 1000s of yards at a time. As the fabric tightens on those huge rolls one side might get pulled tighter than the other. That is how it gets "off". 
If you can tear one edge you then know you have a straight . If you pull on the diagonal opposite of how it is wanting to go it will eventually straighten.


----------



## Tinker

Ok, so I should maybe try tearing off the selvage, see which side looks the straightest and allign it with my mat, and not really worry if the under piece & top piece are equal? I guess the bigger the piece you work with, the worse this can happen.

Thanks for all your help folks!


----------



## Ruby

NO DON'T tear off the selvage. Tear across the fabric from one selvage side to another. Then pull the fabric diagonally to even it up. You could also fold the fabric in half by laying it on the floor or bed if you don't have a table long enough. Put the selvage sides together. Where it was cut at the fabric shop may not be cut straight.


----------



## Tinker

That's my problem Ruby--I have layed it out on a counter, and when I make the 2 selvage edges meet, there is a gap in the middle at the bottom of the fabric. I see what you are saying about the tearing though--that would straighten it up if it wasn't cut straight in the 1st place. Thanks!


----------

